# Looking for baby dress pattern made on loom



## suthengrl

Has anyone tried making a baby dress on a loom? If so can you share a pattern? Thanks so much!


----------



## babsbarb

I have not but you might want to check this out. They do have a loom section on their site.
www.knitting-n-crochet.com/patterns-for-sale.html


----------



## suthengrl

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## sewbee42

suthengrl said:


> Has anyone tried making a baby dress on a loom? If so can you share a pattern? Thanks so much!


I do not recall seeing a pattern. You might try Ravelry.com has loom knit patterns, there may be one in there. 
Also try Goodknitkisses.com and Isela Phelps in your search.


----------



## Angelbeader

Hi Suthengrl,

This is the only one I found in my archives (old computer). I hope it helps. There was no picture with it. It was found for me months ago.



suthengrl said:


> Has anyone tried making a baby dress on a loom? If so can you share a pattern? Thanks so much!


----------



## Angelbeader

Sorry, I sent it in another format. Here it is in pdf.

Mari


----------



## suthengrl

Thanks, Mari. Did you make the dress?


----------



## Angelbeader

Sorry, no. When I got it I only had a grandson. Then my old brain just forgot about it.

Mari


----------



## ernai

Have a look at these

http://www.hazelroselooms.com/wordpress/

http://loomdude.blogspot.com.au/2011/07/if-not-kansas-then-it-must-be-oz.html


----------

